# Official Suikoden Thread!!!



## Zubatron (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok I looked all over the Gaming Department forums for an official thread about Suikoden and could not find one. So here I am starting one then.

Who here LOVES the Suikoden series?


I know I sure I do.

I have only played Suikoden I, II, III and Tactics. But I own all 6 of the games.


So just come here and discuss who's your favorite character and what's your favorite game and favorite bad guy and all that other good stuff.

By the way Flik RULES


----------



## shingen (Mar 17, 2007)

yeah i'm into suikoden

i believe i beat one of em which is suikoden 1 awesome game 
gave it a rent couldnt stop playing 

hey do you remember the last boss on suikoden one 
i just cant remember   

i'm thinkin i beat but the last thing i remember doing was defeating your father on that one on one match


----------



## Zenou (Mar 17, 2007)

I've mastered 1 and 2, and haven't beat 3 and beyond yet. I'm working on 3, but sadly it doesn't seem to have the same feel as the first two. I really need to go back and beat 1 and 2 again...

I loved having the hero from 1 in my party in 2.


----------



## Toki-Doki (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhh, Suikoden!  My favorite video game series.  ^__^  My favorite game is probably III...but I love the others as well.  =D

As for favorite characters...well, by the end of III I developed quite a soft spot for Luc.  ^_^  Sasarai is awesome as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2007)

I've played them all, so far.

I have only failed to beat Suikoden IV (because I didn't really want to finish), and Suikoden V (because my disc is damaged and it locks up on an FMV every time ).

I beat all the others, including Tactics. They are all awesome, except IV (which was still good I thought).

Excellent series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2007)

my roomate has all of them i think i should sell the first two on ebay they got for at least 100 opened =0


----------



## Enishi (Mar 17, 2007)

I have all of them (Pal versions) except for II (Impossible to find >.<) III (not released in EU u,u) Suikogaiden I and II (The language really is a heavy barrier lol) and the GBA card game. Even thought i fleshed out them all except the Suikogaidens and the GBA one (At least 2 times each, from I to V, even Tactics :3). Also got the I and II OST's from Ebay, and a figure of Nash.

Suikoden is just.... contrary to what most people thinks, far better than the FF series IMHO (at least the ps2 FF's).

On a side note, who's your fauvorite character? mine are Viktor, Tir and Luc :3!!!.


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 17, 2007)

shingen said:


> yeah i'm into suikoden
> 
> i believe i beat one of em which is suikoden 1 awesome game
> gave it a rent couldnt stop playing
> ...



The last boss in Suikoden I was Emperor Barbarossa when he turned into a 3 headed hydra.


----------



## Hybridial (Mar 17, 2007)

I own Suikoden 2 (pal) and just to rub salt in Kyuubi's wounds I got it pre-owned in GAME in near mint condition for £7.95.

That would smart I guess ^_^

but I only have that and V. IV was crap, and Tactis was meh, I don't have the first, although I might get it sometime. Anyway, I lost the memory card with my near complete save file for 2. I cried much. I probably should just play V and then go back to it sometime... least within the next decade XD


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2007)

i loved suikoden 2.... hated suikoden 1 tbh.... nvr got a chance to try the later ones of the series


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2007)

Kyuubi no Naruto said:


> I have all of them (Pal versions) except for II (Impossible to find >.<) III (not released in EU u,u) Suikogaiden I and II (The language really is a heavy barrier lol) and the GBA card game. Even thought i fleshed out them all except the Suikogaidens and the GBA one (At least 2 times each, from I to V, even Tactics :3). Also got the I and II OST's from Ebay, and a figure of Nash.
> 
> Suikoden is just.... contrary to what most people thinks, far better than the FF series IMHO (at least the ps2 FF's).
> 
> On a side note, who's your fauvorite character? mine are Viktor, Tir and Luc :3!!!.



errrr no, ff7 is stil the best rpg.

i liked persmerga in suikoden 2 a lot. he is just so cool xD. yuber(arch rival of persmerga) is also another cool guy(he looked very demonic in suikoden 2 though..)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 17, 2007)

I played and beat every single Suikoden game except 5 in which I'm gonna get back into playing very soon.

The only Suikoden game in which I skimmed through and not collect all 108 stars is Suikoden 1. The others however I collected every single one of them. I remember beating S2 five or more times when I was younger with some of the beastliest characters. Things were way too easy running around with Georg, Pesmerga, Viktor, Hero, Clive, and McDohl, all of which having Double-Beat runes. Giving Georg, Viktor, and Clive Double-Beat rune was damn broken. I remember Clive shooting 6 guys in one turn and since I have Double-Beat he just went back and shot them again. Viktor and Georg was totally god tier back in S2 so no contest there. Also McDohl's Soul Eater Rune itself is broken and the Hero's final spell Forgiven Sign was waaay too godly.

I really wish they concluded the story behind Pesmerga and Yuber though.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the Suikoden series; I own all of them except for tactics. My favorites are definitely part I and II. Part IV was "arg" and haven't beaten V yet.




Duy Nguyen said:


> I really wish they concluded the story behind Pesmerga and Yuber though.


Me too.


----------



## Hybridial (Mar 17, 2007)

Cava said:


> errrr no, ff7 is stil the best rpg



Err, no, that's only if you're a fanboy. FFVII was undeniably influential in terms of technology, but it neither was the best RPG when it came out it  certainly is not now.

Secret of Mana, Suikoden 2 and Shadow Hearts: Covenant are far better candidates for the title.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's not argue about that here. -.-

Now, has anyone actually gotten all 108 stars in any game without using a guide?


----------



## Enishi (Mar 17, 2007)

I have strange feelings towards Hybridial right now: 



> *Secret of Mana*, Suikoden 2 and Shadow Hearts: Covenant are far better candidates for the title.



I FUCKING Love you <3, Seiken Densetsu FTW 4EVER >.<

But...



> I own Suikoden 2 (pal) and just to rub salt in Kyuubi's wounds I got it pre-owned in GAME in near mint condition for ?7.95.



I FUCKING Hate you >.<. Where you from? England? :_.

For God's sake, what should i do with you man >.<.



> Now, has anyone actually gotten all 108 stars in any game without using a guide?



MEEEEEEEE >.<. I didn't have Inet during Suiko 1 and 2, so no gamefaqs for me lol, and no guides in spanish :/. Well, if that counts, some friend told me where to find Crowley in Suiko 1, that's the only char which i had serious problems finding >.<.



> I really wish they concluded the story behind Pesmerga and Yuber though.



Yeah.... i demand to know WTF the Hachigane Rune does >.<.


----------



## Valik (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm surprised this series didn't already have its own thread, it certainly deserves it. I actually played through Suikoden 1 + 2 again recently to get all the stars so I could get Mcdohl, pity about how the name transferees  
Just a question to those that have played Suikoden 4, how did you find it compared to the previous games? (I'm starting to play through 3 now and if it's worth it I'll start 4 after it otherwise I'll skip on to 5)


----------



## Zenou (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh and for those who don't know, they re-released Suikoden I and II (a port) to the PSP in one game. Sadly, it doesn't look like it'll make it to the US.

But I have it anyway.  And there were indeed some changes to the games.


----------



## Cava (Mar 18, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Err, no, that's only if you're a fanboy. FFVII was undeniably influential in terms of technology, but it neither was the best RPG when it came out it  certainly is not now.
> 
> Secret of Mana, Suikoden 2 and Shadow Hearts: Covenant are far better candidates for the title.



storyline-wise i'd say ff7 has the most original plot tbh. nothing came close to it, n its not a bias view its just that its one of the few rpgs that really draws you into it (i actually felt sad when aeris was killed  )


----------



## Cava (Mar 18, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I really wish they concluded the story behind Pesmerga and Yuber though.



agreed, both of them are awesome.


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

I still havent played 4 and 5


----------



## Six* (Mar 18, 2007)

!!! 

suikoden! i've played 1-5 and tactics and beat 'em all 
this is the only game i seriously talked to everyone i see in town, either a clue about a star destiny, a tip about a conspiracy, or an addition to history/timeline..

my fave is 2 ofcourse.


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 18, 2007)

I actually got really really lucky when I got my Suikoden 2. I walked in my local EB games store and found it sitting there in perfect condition and they were selling it for.............15 bucks! This was almost 2 years ago. I snatched that right away and bought it.


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol I wish. I had to borrow it to play the goodness, though I do admit that's how I got my copy of Valkyrie profile. Was just sitting there in perfect condition.


----------



## Happosii (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive played a bit of part 1 and all of part 2, didnt care to much for the ps2 one's except for the last one i beat the living crap out of that one  My main charecter was the best T.T but i dont think i got the best ending i was kinda mean to my sis T.T


----------



## Six* (Mar 18, 2007)

any news on a suikoden 6 though? wonder what country itll take us to... and what timeline..


----------



## Happosii (Mar 18, 2007)

^ i heard there is something in the work's for hte ps3, however i dont know anything more then that. Maybe it will be right before part 1, or a contunation with the last game part 5? either way when it comes out that will be the time i pick up the ps3


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 18, 2007)

they need to do something in the unnamed lands in Suikoden 6


----------



## Enishi (Mar 19, 2007)

> any news on a suikoden 6 though? wonder what country itll take us to... and what timeline..



It would be nice if it takes place in harmonia, regarding the hikuusak plot and all :/. But i now that's not gonna happen, cause that would be the last chapter of the series lol :3.

My instinct tells me it's gonna take place in the time between 2 and 3, and in one of the places surrounding Faleena. That, or the west of zexen .-..


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 19, 2007)

yes if it takes place 2 or 3 they NEED to have Viktor and Flik in it. We have to know what happens to those two.


----------



## Six* (Mar 19, 2007)

so its in the works... nice 

chances, i think:

-We continue around the southern continent, meaning, new armes or zelant or the theocracy(forgot...) and be more of a sequel to 5. have returning characters, references, etc from there. or;

-We continue from suikoden III, and be somewhere in the northern continent, for example: harmonia, unnamed lands(and have it named, lol), etc. or;

-the mysterious western continent. completely new, meaning, it serves as new experience for old gamers and a fresh start for new ones (since its ps3, think of DMC's nero) or;

-the great eastern seas(very unlikely)

-a super prequel just like 4. (not again... unless its harmonia..)

-completely random setting. (very unlikely for a suikoden game)


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 19, 2007)

You forgot one thing....Viktor and Flik need to be in it. Those two or Pesmerga and Yuber.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2007)

^I think Flik and Viktor should be left alone. I wouldn't mind having them again, but I'd much rather have some more plot fillers for Yuber, Pesmerga, and Clive. Even Sierra would be pretty dope.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 20, 2007)

Suikoden 2 and 5 was a great game. Love playing them


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea I forgot about Clive. He was awesome and on my main team in Suikoden 1 and 2. And I loved how they had Georg in 5. I really liked him in Suikoden 2. 

And if they do make a game between 2 and 3 I would hope they give a little insight as to what Riou, Jowy, and Nanami are up to. Even if it's just one line saying "They went to this place".


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2007)

Nanami went with Riou and Jowy at the end?

I remember Riou and Jowy just went gay and jumped off the cliff together. So I don't know if Nanami has anything to do with them if they decide to touch on the subject.

I actually wouldn't mind having a Suikoden game based on the first Flame Champion War. Only because I thought the first Flame Champion was pretty cool, reminded me of McDohl.


----------



## Six* (Mar 20, 2007)

^they jumped together? they did at the start of the game but i dont think they did in the end...

isnt it, either:

-riou didnt go at all and become the president of the city state;
-riou and nanami ran away from tinto and live a happpy life;
-riou got jowy's black sword rune(jowy died) and formed the rune of begginings and became the president;
-riou and jowy both live, teresa became acting president, and the three of them(riou,nanami,jowy) traveled together.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 20, 2007)

^I remember if you collect all 108 stars and save Nanami. Somewhere at the end after you defeat the Beast Rune you can go back to that mountain pass and travel your way up. Once you're there you're gonna meet with Jowy and fight a duel. Continuously Defend and there's gonna be another scene and later on they jump off together if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Six* (Mar 20, 2007)

^
no they dont jump... you either kill him or spare his life.. and if you did, the thre of you are going to travel together.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 21, 2007)

Oopsies, been a long time since I played, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Zubatron (Mar 21, 2007)

And they should mention whatever happened to Pilika that girl was so sweet and so cute


----------



## Sasuke X (Mar 21, 2007)

I still find it hard to believe I managed to spill milk all over my Suiko II case, booklet AND disc when I bought it at random all those years ago. The disc still works perfectly to this day, that isn't the problem, it's just I lost nearly all future resale value by destroying everything else. 

Suiko V is currently my favourite in the series. I never thought I'd see the Suikoden series ever reach the heights it reached during Suiko II again, I didn't see it as possible after playing Suiko IV.


----------



## Six* (Aug 18, 2007)

hey look at my sig! it's suikoden VI!

and why is *Suikoden* mentioned in *red* and *bolded*?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

How is Sukioden. I have Sukioden Tactics and it is a pretty good game. Ive always wondered about the Sukidon series. Is it just like an average rpg with alot of characters?


----------



## Six* (Sep 22, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> How is Sukioden. I have Sukioden Tactics and it is a pretty good game. Ive always wondered about the Sukidon series. Is it just like an average rpg with alot of characters?



*Superb Storyline* 
and if you play through the first game to the fifth, you'd know that all games are connected. and you'll see how characters develop from game to game. like... a friend from the first two games is your ultimate enemy in 3. that type of thing. and you probably know that each suikoden has a cast of 108 characters.(excluding villains and such, so more.)

Specially 2. that's the best suikoden game.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks alot. :]


----------



## Six* (Sep 23, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Thanks alot. :]



no prob.  thanks for the rep.


----------



## Ukitake (Sep 23, 2007)

We need a next gen version, that will be the ultimate. Hopefully Konami will deliver. 

It's good to see people that are playing through five. There are alot of Suikoden fans that say they wouldn't play through the game just because four wasn't very good. Unfortunately, for them, they're missing out on (IMO) the best one.


----------



## Six* (Sep 23, 2007)

Ukitake said:


> We need a next gen version, that will be the ultimate. Hopefully Konami will deliver.
> 
> It's good to see people that are playing through five. There are alot of Suikoden fans that say they wouldn't play through the game just because four wasn't very good. Unfortunately, for them, they're missing out on (IMO) the best one.


Four was great. short but great. 
But i still think that 2 is the best of the series. 

And a next-gen version will be really great. A rumor from long ago stated that's its already on the works(?)
I think they should fit the timeline either after 3 or 5. a sequel to either would be better for the series considering that's what made suiko2 and suiko3 shine: the returning characters.  
and i woudnt mind if they consider changing the random-battle system to be real time like star ocean.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 23, 2007)

I've only been able to play Suikoden I and II (on an emulator), and I think those are fantastic... Suikoden 2 will always be in my heart as one of the best rpgs ever to grace the land of video games for its good storyline and a memorable villain (damn, Luca Blight is just so badass). 

I truly hope they keep making more games for that series... especially now that I have a PS3 to play it on.


----------



## Six* (Sep 23, 2007)

^
yes,
Luca Blight = Best Villain in RPG history. 

and I suggest you atleast play suiko3 (which was done by the same director/writer as the first two) if you have time.   i'm sure the ps3 can handle that game...


----------



## Ukitake (Sep 25, 2007)

@Montmorency
I don't disagree, four was definitely great. I loved the idea of having your HQ on a ship as apposed to a castle.
2 was also high class, if only it didn't cost $200-300 XD. 

I need to find this information, although it wouldn't suprise me in the slightest if they are making a next-gen Suikoden.
A prequel to 1 would be interesting, considering we don't know anything about the events that took place then. A sequel to 3 would be better IMO, as long as it's not too many years later. The new main character would, hopefully, meet: adult Hugo, a more experienced Chris and maybe old man Geddoe. 
I agree! Five games with a random battle-system is a bit much, I'd definitely prefer having the option to dodge unnecessary encounters. Although, there are people who would take advantage of that, but I guess they would pay for it by getting owned by a boss XD


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2007)

Ukitake said:
			
		

> 2 was also high class, if only it didn't cost $200-300 XD.


Well, it is one of the rarest game on PS1 console. So of course it's expensive...if only I have the game...my life will be complete.


----------



## HeliosR (Sep 25, 2007)

I've played Suikoden IV and V, tried III but (strangely) could never get into it, and I have Tactics. V is my favourite up 'till now, but... ack! I didn't like the ending.


----------



## Six* (Sep 25, 2007)

Ukitake said:


> I agree! Five games with a random battle-system is a bit much, I'd definitely prefer having the option to dodge unnecessary encounters. Although, there are people who would take advantage of that, but I guess they would pay for it by getting owned by a boss XD


i guess i said it wrong, but i actually prefer random battles... what i meant to say was i wouldnt mind if they changed the battle system(the fighting part) to something more active like SO3. 



Mojim said:


> Well, it is one of the rarest game on PS1 console. So of course it's expensive...if only I have the game...my life will be complete.


Have you tried playing it though? its a really good game 



HeliosR said:


> I've played Suikoden IV and V, tried III but (strangely) could never get into it, and I have Tactics. V is my favourite up 'till now, but... ack! I didn't like the ending.


I know, Suiko3 is really different and i didnt like its battle system.. but still, the story is atleast a 9/10 for me and its my second favorite in the series in terms of story/plot/etc.


----------



## Ukitake (Sep 25, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> i guess i said it wrong, but i actually prefer random battles... what i meant to say was i wouldnt mind if they changed the battle system(the fighting part) to something more active like SO3.



I see. Well, in that case I guess it would depend on how much control you get over the other characters in your party, and how difficult/confusing it is. Having a fresh start on the next-gen consoles is a good reason to bring in new things, but the question is how many Suiko fans want to see change, that's something they'll probably look at before deciding. Personally, I would welcome change but only if it's smoothly incorporated into the current Suiko system.



Mojim said:


> Well, it is one of the rarest game on PS1 console. So of course it's expensive...if only I have the game...my life will be complete.



Even so I'd never expect to be that expensive. I'm ashamed but I had to resort to download in the end...I remember reading that Konami were planning on bringing Suiko 1 and 2 to the PSP at some point.


----------



## Ukitake (Sep 25, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> and it is on PSP. jp version only, tho.


 I'm guessing it won't be shipping over seas then?



Montmorency said:


> *
> OLD SUIKODEN 6 NEWS*
> 
> 
> ...



That news is certainly intriguing. If they've been in development for that long then, like you say, we may be able to expect a suprise announcement soon (hopefully). Although, if they wanted to announce it then wouldn't they have done it at TGS 07? that was the perfect opportunity. Going by that interview, it looks like they're aiming to set the bar with this game.


----------



## ? (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm amazed that there are so many Suikoden fans at this forum, I was beginning to think I was the only one. I'm happy that I was wrong. 

The arguements Viktor had with the Star Dragon Sword owned, and learning more about Clive's past in Suiko 2 was great. Having Ted be in Suiko 4 was what made the game worthwhile in playing for me. Out of all the female characters, I like Sialeeds from Suiko 5 the best.


----------



## Six* (Sep 25, 2007)

Ukitake said:


> That news is certainly intriguing. If they've been in development for that long then, like you say, we may be able to expect a suprise announcement soon (hopefully). Although, if they wanted to announce it then wouldn't they have done it at TGS 07? that was the perfect opportunity. Going by that interview, it looks like they're aiming to set the bar with this game.


Well... it was sort of the same as FFXII. been in development for a long time, then was announced, then took a whole LOT of time after that, then released. except, this game hasnt been announced yet 


Kyoushu said:


> I'm amazed that there are so many Suikoden fans at this forum, I was beginning to think I was the only one. I'm happy that I was wrong.
> 
> The arguements Viktor had with the Star Dragon Sword owned, and learning more about Clive's past in Suiko 2 was great. Having Ted be in Suiko 4 was what made the game worthwhile in playing for me. Out of all the female characters, I like Sialeeds from Suiko 5 the best.


Suikoden V was a hugely female dominated game since it's... well, in Falena . so yeah, lots of female characters and my favorites are, Lyon, Cathari, and Hazuki(which are my mainstay in the party actually).
And i still find it weird that edge has the star dragon sword now, but it's all cool. 

and yeah, i remember i made a Suikoden VI sig before which was supposed to be a joke... anyway i'll post it here...

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SUIKODEN VI*​


anyway, i guess you all know which anime that is from


----------



## Valik (Sep 26, 2007)

I wonder how they'll set up Suikoden 6, from the looks of it they make actually continue past Suikoden 3 and advance Suik-world storyline although I hope they go to the western continent thats been described in S5 (the name escapes me atm, will have to check it up).



Montmorency said:


> and yeah, i remember i made a Suikoden VI sig before which was supposed to be a joke... anyway i'll post it here...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I remember seeing that as your sig in the anime section and thought 'omg suikoden 6!'.... it wasn't for a few seconds until it sunk in who the actual people were


----------



## Six* (Sep 26, 2007)

Valik said:


> I remember seeing that as your sig in the anime section and thought 'omg suikoden 6!'.... it wasn't for a few seconds until it sunk in who the actual people were


but i really have to say, Code Geass' storyline makes a good suikoden story.
Imagine the True Sovereign Rune(S1) as Geass and is embedded on lelouch's right eye. then the Order and all the other groups that joined up would be the Stars of Destiny. Knightmare Frames would be something like Rune-Powered Weapons from the Mysterious Western Continent. And eventually, the Ashford academy would be your HQ. and then C.C. would be an acquaintance to Leknaat, that was sent to lelouch, who is the Tenkai Star.

or something like that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 26, 2007)

I for one would rather keep the random battle encounters. Not a big fan of free roaming enemies...I'm old school like that.

Also I really hope if S6 does happen, they should bring back Pesmerga and Yuber. In their dark knight armor of course, that suit Yuber was sporting back in S3 was pretty fugly.

I actually wouldn't mind having S6 be about the Flame Champion that was mentioned in S3, but that would just reintroduce a handful True Runes and kinda kills the surprise of the new True Rune in each game.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 26, 2007)

@montmorency
Actually, I'm trying to borrow my friend's Suikoden 3,4, and 5... hehe, I'm kinda excited, I really love this series.

Anyway, I've heard (rumours, lol) that Pesmerga and Yuber will definitely get more of the spotlight sometime in future stories as apparently they have quite an impact in the overall Suikoden story.


----------



## Six* (Sep 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I actually wouldn't mind having S6 be about the Flame Champion that was mentioned in S3, but that would just reintroduce a handful True Runes and kinda kills the surprise of the new True Rune in each game.


Yeah, while the Flame Champion is really interesting, we kinda know what happened already...
But if they really wanna base a game out of him, it could be a Suikoden Tactics 2. i mean STactics supported Suiko4's storyline, so they could do the same for Suiko3's.


shinjowy said:


> @montmorency
> Actually, I'm trying to borrow my friend's Suikoden 3,4, and 5... hehe, I'm kinda excited, I really love this series.
> 
> Anyway, I've heard (rumours, lol) that Pesmerga and Yuber will definitely get more of the spotlight sometime in future stories as apparently they have quite an impact in the overall Suikoden story.


That's great! For Suiko3, expect the Trinity system. the game doesnt have voice acting yet, but i know you wouldnt mind that  For Suiko4, the new battlesystems, the unique HQ, and the 100-year prequel should interest you  and for Suiko5, it'll be a bit oldschool like the first 2 suikodens, long storyline, LOTS of cameos and stuff that connect to older suikodens, and an awesome war system. all 3 games should have great stories. 

Actually what i've heard is that the original director/writer of suikoden said that when "the last chapter of suikoden concludes, so will yuber/pesmerga's story". 
and if you play SuikoTactics, there would be a few main characters considered(possibly) from the same world as yuber.  i sugest you check that out.  (hint: one is already on the jp cover)

the whole Suikoden is so Awesome!


----------



## Ukitake (Sep 27, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> the whole Suikoden is so Awesome!



Most definitely . It's a shame that the series has been, somewhat, overshadowed by "other" big titles. Still, it's popular enough.


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool. I didn't know there was a Suikoden thread.

I finally got to play Suikoden II last month, and it was awesome! I rank it as about on-par with III, which was the game with which I was introduced to the series, and will always hold a special place in my heart. Suikoden IV was lots of fun, but I'll need a working PS2/3 before there would be any point in getting V.

The real challenge, though, will be getting my hands on the first game...


----------



## Six* (Dec 4, 2007)

neko-sennin said:


> Cool. I didn't know there was a Suikoden thread.
> 
> I finally got to play Suikoden II last month, and it was awesome! I rank it as about on-par with III, which was the game with which I was introduced to the series, and will always hold a special place in my heart. Suikoden IV was lots of fun, but I'll need a working PS2/3 before there would be any point in getting V.
> 
> The real challenge, though, will be getting my hands on the first game...


That's great! Suikoden 2 was a great game, glad you liked it. 

I think it's better than 3 though. 

Suikoden V is whole lots of fun, get it ASAP.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 3, 2008)

Official webiste:



Released date is confirmed: 18th Dec. 2009 (Japan)


Konamistyle Edition/Special Edition announced:


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm playing the original Suikoden just now. Me old school.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, damn... I didn't see the year in the dates, so I thought for a moment that Suikoden VI was actually coming out. 



Duy Nguyen said:


> Also I really hope if S6 does happen, they should bring back Pesmerga and Yuber. In their dark knight armor of course, that suit Yuber was sporting back in S3 was pretty fugly.



Same here. Though I think Yuber's "Amish" look worked for 3, given that he was mostly acting "behind the scenes" rather than openly as a general this time. All the same, I'd rather see the "Black Knight" motif in later installments, too.

That having been said, any news on S6 development?


----------



## 민찬영 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think  is the latest Suikoden series. Some seiyuus are familiar to me. I think this is interesting.


----------

